# Eclipse Update



## foobar (20. Dez 2004)

Hi,

Wie kann man am einfachsten eine Eclipse Version auf den neuesten Stand bringen? Bspw. von Eclipse 3.1 M3 auf Version 3.1 M4.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Update automatisch durch den Updatemanager durchzuführen? 
Oder muß man Eclipse komplett neu installieren?


----------



## bygones (20. Dez 2004)

ich lass es immer über den Update Manager laufen... ob ich damit was verpass oder nicht weiß net... nur bei größeren Builds hole ich mir die neuste Version direkt als Neu Download


----------



## foobar (20. Dez 2004)

> ich lass es immer über den Update Manager laufen


So habe ich es bisher auch gemacht, aber dadurch werden nur die Plugins aktualisiert.


----------



## bygones (21. Dez 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > ich lass es immer über den Update Manager laufen
> 
> 
> So habe ich es bisher auch gemacht, aber dadurch werden nur die Plugins aktualisiert.


mhm - ich update somit auch immer den eclipse core - geh über updates - find and install... da schaut er auch immer auf eclipse.org nach  ???:L


----------



## peppermint (21. Dez 2004)

Also bei mir hat das Update auf M4 nicht geklappt mit dem UpdateManager...

Hab mir 3.1M4 jetzt komplett neu heruntergeladen, wenn aber jemand nen Tipp weiß, wie das mit dem UpdateManager geht, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wär schon einfacher. Es gibt ja sicherlich noch nen M5 bzw. sogar M6, bis Eclipse 3.1 als stabil hereusgegeben wird.


----------



## Gast (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Gibst zu diesem Thema schon neue Erkenntnisse? Ich möchte gerne von m5 auf m7 updaten, hab aber keine Lust das komplette m7 frisch zu installieren.

Danke euch für jeden Hinweis!

Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## EagleEye (19. Mai 2005)

Soweit ich gemerkt hab geht das bisher nur mit den finalen Versionen alle anderen werden nicht angezeigt


----------



## dyrathror (20. Mai 2005)

Yo, Milestones können nicht über den UpdateManager installiert werden.

Das liegt einfach daran, das dabei versucht werden müßte ein bestehendes
Plugin zu überschreiben, da sich von Milestone zu Milestone die Versionsnummer
nicht ändert, im Gegensatz zu einem Update wo eine neue Version
neben die alte Version eines Plugins gestellt und dann genutzt wird.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (23. Mai 2005)

Ich finde "frisch installieren" ist jetzt nicht so das Problem bei Eclipse.

Ich mache das immer so:

1) Altes Eclipse-Verzeichnis umbenennen (man weiß ja nie)
2) Neues Eclipse entpacken
3) Plugins reinspielen (speicher ich immer auch extra ab)
4) Eclipse mit Parameter "-clean" aufrufen

Das schöne daran ist, daß Eclipse ja sämtliche Einstellungen (bis auf den Workspace) nicht im Eclipse-Verzeichnis, sondern im Verzeichnis ".metadata" im Workspace speichert. Weder die Neuinstallation noch das "-clean" löschen Einstellungen weg. Also einfach einmal den Worspace einstellen und alles ist wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## Guest (3. Feb 2006)

Ich hab Eclipse heute upgedated. Du sagst, in .metadata sind sämtliche Infos drin. Heißt das, ich kann den .metadata-Ordner vom neuen Eclipse mit dem vom alten überschreiben, und ich hab dann alle bisherigen plugins gleich ins neue Eclipse integriert?


----------



## Bobby (11. Feb 2006)

Das Versionsupdate über den Update-Manager funktioniert über das Einrichten einer neuen Update-Site. Siehe folgender Link:
http://www.eclipse.org/eclipse/platform-releng/updatesfor3.1.1.html

Gruß Bobby


----------

